# Ferrari World



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Has anyone got the heads up as to when this park is due to open? Keep seeing conflicting dates and my impatience has now got the better of me as I can't wait to visit it?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just checked their website and it says 28th October 2010.
Ferrari World Abu Dhabi - The official site of the largest indoor and first Ferrari theme park

Can't wait for this one to open up! My son is a Ferrari freak and he's only almost Three!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I just checked their website and it says 28th October 2010.
> Ferrari World Abu Dhabi - The official site of the largest indoor and first Ferrari theme park
> 
> Can't wait for this one to open up! My son is a Ferrari freak and he's only almost Three!!!


Haha thanks Pamela. Perhaps I'll have someone to share experiences with me then albeit he's only 3!!!!


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I just checked their website and it says 28th October 2010.
> Ferrari World Abu Dhabi - The official site of the largest indoor and first Ferrari theme park
> thnks for the info both my boys are mad on cars and now cant wait to go ..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe we should do a "Mums with boys" field trip to Ferrari World when it opens? Just an idea!


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

I can't lie, I've been excited about the opening as well. I'm not a mum nor do I have kids, but my little boy lives within. Moving over in July so should be nice and settled when this opens. Can't wait!


----------



## Rebecca s-g (Mar 29, 2010)

*day out*



pamela0810 said:


> Maybe we should do a "Mums with boys" field trip to Ferrari World when it opens? Just an idea!


i will be up for that my boys will love it,also my daughter is mad on cars so i will hold you to that ,


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

i was there last week, many places in there are closed for renovation
preparing for October


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just updating everyone....seems like Yummybrummy is no longer part of this forum but the rest are still active.
Any takers? It opens October 28th! :clap2: Very exciting!!

Ferrari World Abu Dhabi - News


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think they really want to get it open for the F1, I hope it is totally open and not just partially.


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

I know a few people working on FW and they say that there's no way it will be finished by the end of October. Early 2011 is looking more likely. All the rides will need to be safety tested once construction has been finished and assuming that's done properly it will take a least 2 or 3 months...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jimbean said:


> I know a few people working on FW and they say that there's no way it will be finished by the end of October. Early 2011 is looking more likely. All the rides will need to be safety tested once construction has been finished and assuming that's done properly it will take a least 2 or 3 months...


Oh great!! There goes my last weekend of October activity!  Should've known that nothing really goes as planned out here anyway!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What happened to yummy? I must have missed that one. Oh well, people come and go around here.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What happened to yummy? I must have missed that one. Oh well, people come and go around here.


She wanted to meet only single people over 40...either there is no one over 40 out here or none of them are single, so she left!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well with that big dog, what do you expect  And smart woman! She sussed out the options here and snubbed her nose.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well with that big dog, what do you expect  And smart woman! She sussed out the options here and snubbed her nose.


.....which is what I should've done a long time ago! 
Wonder if anyone will show up if I put up a "30s and singles only" thread! :confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am thinking we would have to add no men... and then no one will show up


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

jimbean said:


> I know a few people working on FW and they say that there's no way it will be finished by the end of October. Early 2011 is looking more likely. All the rides will need to be safety tested once construction has been finished and assuming that's done properly it will take a least 2 or 3 months...


I am on a site near there and I have to agree, it just does not seem to be going anywhere in a hurry.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

AS far as I know they are doing the "soft" opening in October. The official grand opening will be later in the year or beginning of next.
The idea is to be open when the Abu Dhabi F1 GP is on.
Maybe we should put together a group and go up once it;s open??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Grand Prix is Mid November...so that leaves a little over 2 weeks between October 28th and the Grand Prix. I had a look at the grand prix tickets prices as well and they're AED 2,000 for a 3 day grandstand pass on the website.
I like your idea Yoga Girl...we should all definitely go!


----------

